# [Fri 9th Sep 2011] VIENNESE GYPSY-PUNK-BAND SPECIAL with Roy de Roy (Brixton, London)



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

*VIENNESE GYPSY-PUNK-BAND SPECIAL!*
*Friday 9th September*




A Viennese whirl of Balkan gypsy punk!

*Prince Albert, 418 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9 8LF*
Tel: 020 7274 3771. 9pm - 2am. 
*FREE ADMISSION plus CHEAP BAR!*
Transport: 2 mins from Brixton tube/BR/buses.





Map and venue info




Permalink to this event

*They're already a hit across Europe, and we've got the incredible ROY DE ROY slamming down some polka-punk beats and gypsy ska, backed by a fabulous line up of DJs, plus original videos, street photo slideshows and more. *

*LIVE ONSTAGE:*

*ROY DE ROY*
A red hot gypsy-punk quintet from Vienna, this band serves up an experimental cocktail of balkan, ska, klezmer and gypsy-punk. Already huge in Austria and picking up awards galore all over Europe, the band mix Balkan pola-punk with accordion, trumpet and danceable rhythms!

*MULTIMEDIA*
Original photos, old footage, pop 45 sleeves, and more. 

*DJS!*

We'll also have a full crew of hard-drinking Offline regulars throwing down a top selection of tunes, including:

*EDITOR (urban75)*
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping package proving that drinking'n'DJing can be a perilous trade. 

*NIPSLA (Falling over studios)*
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

*BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)* More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

Note that this starts at 9pm (I can't work out how to edit the event start time).

Here's a video of the band. I think they're going to find the Albert an 'intimate' gig


----------



## Crispy (Aug 23, 2011)

There is an EDIT link at the top right of the event. I've made the change for you, also removed Brixton from the event name, so it's not repeated in the location.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

Ah, yes. Just spotted that. Cheers!


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2011)

A reminder that this gig is on Friday and it's FREE! It's going to be fun to see how the band squeeze on to the Albert stage


----------



## colacubes (Sep 6, 2011)

It's also, much more importantly, my birthday drinks so come on down people


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2011)

This is tonight! We start at 9pm but the band aren't onstage around 11.30, so if you're seeing Toots you'll get back in loads of time!


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2011)

Now that was an *ace* night - big crowd, packed dancefloor and the band were fantastic!
Poor sods are playing Cologne tonight - I passed two of them drinking and chatting to some ladies from the gig outside my block at 5am so I expect they're going to be feeling well rough now.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2011)

Some pics:











http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-vienn...a-punk-with-roy-de-roy-at-the-brixton-albert/


----------

